#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Thailand Rice Convention - Rice Ambassadors selected

## dirtydog

Prime Minister Surayud Chulanont looks at camera as a Rice Ambassador pinned him a small bouquet on Tuesday. She is one of Rice Ambassadors selected by Commerce Ministry to be campaigners for Thailand Rice Convention 2007.

The Nation
Photo by Vorawit Pumpuang

----------


## watterinja

Rice cake, anyone?  :Wink:

----------


## Spin

Hub of Rice Ambassadors

----------


## kingwilly

i'd buy rice from her!

----------

